# BIG 6Pt



## twest14 (Oct 14, 2016)

What's your guys thoughts on this big 6pt age and score guesses I have tons of pictures of him hope to get a arrow in him before rifle season opens


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 14, 2016)

That's a big un for sure.  Id say right at 100" but that's just a guess.  I aint no good at scoring.


----------



## fishhunt05 (Oct 14, 2016)

4.5 age and 115-120. Long beams and good g2s help him score that well.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 14, 2016)

That is a cool lookin buck there.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 14, 2016)

Love them big 6's! Good luck wit em!


----------



## CountryBoy77 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hard to beat a BIG 6 , he go 100.


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 14, 2016)

shakey gizzard said:


> Love them big 6's! Good luck wit em!



I wouldn't be  be surprised if he  makes 120


----------



## Watasha (Oct 14, 2016)

Buddy of mine killed a six almost identical to that one a few years back, he went 127". I told him it was a 150 class buck if he'd had all the other tines lol. Beautiful deer.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Oct 14, 2016)

Cool buck good luck with him. Possible he could be 7 or 8 on his way down .115 120


----------



## bukhuntr (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm coming up with 117

5 inch brows
13" 2's
21" beams
11" Circ  (maybe less than that)
17" inside


----------



## catch22 (Oct 14, 2016)

I know he is considered a "cull" possibly, but I'd love to kill a big 6 like that


----------



## catch22 (Oct 14, 2016)

bukhuntr said:


> I'm coming up with 117
> 
> 5 inch brows
> 13" 2's
> ...



Im no expert, but I believe you get 4 circumference measurements no matter how many points.

bases 3" = 6"
C2 - between brow and P1 - 2" = 4"
C3 - between P2 and tip- 2" = 4"
C4 - between P2 and tip 2" = 4"

That would be 18" of Circumfence.......and I think I'm being conservative


----------



## kbuck1 (Oct 14, 2016)

catch22 said:


> Im no expert, but I believe you get 4 circumference measurements no matter how many points.
> 
> bases 3" = 6"
> C2 - between brow and P1 - 2" = 4"
> ...



You do still get 4 per side.  I believe he was saying 11 inches per side. Total of 22 im betting he's got close to that probably 23 to 24


----------



## catch22 (Oct 14, 2016)

*Score*



kbuck1 said:


> You do still get 4 per side.  I believe he was saying 11 inches per side. Total of 22 im betting he's got close to that probably 23 to 24



Yep. My bad. I didn't go far in math. Sorry bukhntr


----------



## Milkman (Oct 14, 2016)

Heck of a buck.  I would be proud to get him.

It is a pity that he wouldnt be legal in some Ga counties.


----------



## twest14 (Oct 14, 2016)

Here Are some more photos and some with his summer time partner in crime I named them Wayne and garth


----------



## twest14 (Oct 14, 2016)

His buddy is a mainframe 6 also


----------



## Pate55 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm jealous


----------



## southwestslayer (Oct 14, 2016)

I killed a big six last yr grossed 120 I'll post a pic for comparison. This six should go at least that.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 15, 2016)

twest14 said:


> His buddy is a mainframe 6 also



Probably twins


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2016)

I'd kill him


----------



## RABJR (Oct 17, 2016)

the 6 is older than the other one. That may be the biggest 6 I have ever seen.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Oct 17, 2016)

I think he will gross above 120"


----------



## RedHeader (Oct 17, 2016)

I'd agree that he'll gross 120 and he's an old deer too. Something about big 6's, clean and simple. I've seen a few good ones up in the mountains over the years but none like that. Few years ago we found 2 stud 6 points that got tangled up fighting and died. My in laws have the heads, I'll try and find them and get a picture.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 17, 2016)

*White County Six*

Here is my best six from White county a few years ago.  The one you have on camera is wider with longer times.  Beautiful deer.  Good luck with him.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 17, 2016)

All the numbers make my head hurt, but man oh man what a dandy. I'd be tickled with that buck.


----------



## RedHeader (Oct 18, 2016)

Whitetailfreak, didn't you kill an old 6pt a few years ago? For some reason I thought I remembered that thread.

Here's that photo of the two 6pts locked up.  Its fun to watch the kids (and the grown men) try and separate them.  Still hasn't been done.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 18, 2016)

RedHeader said:


> Whitetailfreak, didn't you kill an old 6pt a few years ago? For some reason I thought I remembered that thread.
> 
> Here's that photo of the two 6pts locked up.  Its fun to watch the kids (and the grown men) try and separate them.  Still hasn't been done.



Bittercold December morning on Cohutta 2010


----------



## pope&booner (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm agreeing ,117-120 inch


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice buck. 

Unfortunately it's not a legal buck in the county I hunt


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2016)

Antler restrictions make no sense to me, when you can't shoot a buck like that, but can shoot a basket-rack year-old 8-pointer.


----------



## RedHeader (Oct 19, 2016)

Yeah, I'm not a big fan of antler restrictions either, but I do see the purpose behind them. These deer are the exceptions, you don't see many old 6pts. Which is one reason they intrigue me.

Good luck with this deer and let us know if you get him.


----------



## kiltman (Oct 19, 2016)

My guess on this 6pt is mid 120's to 130.


----------



## Junkyarddawg724 (Oct 19, 2016)

As an 8 pointer, he'd make Boone and Crockett...


----------



## GTHunter007 (Oct 26, 2016)

He's easy into the mid 120s.

He'd be pushing 150" as an 8 pt if he had G3s to match.  Stud of a buck.


----------



## Always Searching (Nov 15, 2016)

If that deer lives in a quality buck county he isn't legal. There is something wrong with that.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Nov 15, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Antler restrictions make no sense to me, when you can't shoot a buck like that, but can shoot a basket-rack year-old 8-pointer.



Man, don't you know it. So true (IMO).


----------



## whitetailfanatic (Jan 18, 2017)

Not legal if in Jasper area


----------



## Broken Tine (Jan 19, 2017)

That's a BIG six.  Cool.


----------

